# *new* Olight S10



## kj2 (Aug 12, 2012)

Olight is coming with something new 

http://www.olightworld.com/en/news_show.aspx?NewsId=150&CateId=90

http://www.qilanxiaozhu.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=27979
Talking about, that the light would use CR123a (16340), 270lumens, about $50, magnet on the tail, 70mm height. 

Anybody know more?

http://www.olightworld.com/en/products_show.aspx?ProId= 1526


----------



## raltm (Aug 12, 2012)

side switch. moon mode. two-sided removable clip. low voltage indicator


----------



## gopajti (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## kj2 (Aug 12, 2012)

nice  where did you find?


----------



## gopajti (Aug 12, 2012)

http://www.shoudian.org/thread-277814-1-9.html


----------



## Racer (Aug 12, 2012)

You had me at moonlight. From reading the Google translated version of that thread, it looks like they made it so when you want to turn the light on in moonlight mode, there's no way to overshoot the mode and blast everyone's night adapted vision. Nice.


----------



## tobrien (Aug 12, 2012)

i like it!


----------



## yliu (Aug 12, 2012)

Yesssssss! Olight with moonlight mode! And 50USD also seems like a good deal.


----------



## raltm (Aug 12, 2012)

Racer said:


> You had me at moonlight. From reading the Google translated version of that thread, it looks like they made it so when you want to turn the light on in moonlight mode, there's no way to overshoot the mode and blast everyone's night adapted vision. Nice.


yes, it is an advantage over zebra ui.


----------



## Fitz (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't guess that clip is reversible for bezel down? Love everything else, including the clip, just not the fact they the lens is sitting at the top of your pocket. I'd have it full of fingerprints and dirt/bark/weed seeds in no time.


----------



## sledhead (Aug 12, 2012)

Clip will go nice on the brim of a hat though. I also like the magnet feature. Nice looking light!


----------



## GordoJones88 (Aug 12, 2012)

This is just my type of light.
Sadly the clip-on-style clip is a great big no sale.
What a shame.


----------



## Ishango (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice to see another light from Olight coming up. I'll put this on my tracking list. For the ~$50 dollar price tag and if it's as well built as my other Olights this light will definitely be a nice addition to the collection. Thanks kj2


----------



## MarceloAbath (Aug 13, 2012)

Where are they selling? looked on ebay and did not find!


----------



## kj2 (Aug 13, 2012)

MarceloAbath said:


> Where are they selling? looked on ebay and did not find!



Light isn't out yet. Coming soon..

http://www.olightworld.com/en/products_show.aspx?ProId= 1526


----------



## MarceloAbath (Aug 13, 2012)

This year yet?


----------



## gopajti (Aug 13, 2012)

MarceloAbath said:


> This year yet?



next few weeks


----------



## kj2 (Aug 13, 2012)

MarceloAbath said:


> This year yet?



I hope so :thumbsup:
No, I think it will come within the next month. Just keep a eye on the Olight website.


----------



## raltm (Aug 13, 2012)

i want s20  or s15 :laughing:


----------



## gopajti (Aug 14, 2012)

thanks dengtuzi


----------



## kj2 (Aug 14, 2012)

Love that red o-ring


----------



## yliu (Aug 18, 2012)

It is on olight's website now!

I don't see that moonlight mode they promised :mecrynly a 5 lumen low.

UPDATE: Wait, actually Olight advertised that it has a '15 day runtime on moonlight mode' but in the specs there is only a 5 lumen low for 4 days:thinking:


----------



## gopajti (Aug 18, 2012)

moonlight mode = 0.5 lumen


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Aug 18, 2012)

kj2 said:


> nice  where did you find?



It is on the *Olightworld* website now!

Looks good to me, I can't wait to see and try it in the flesh at my local dealer!

Olight are producing really good lights at a fast pace of model additions to their already varied range of products.



*Cheers*


----------



## Vortus (Aug 18, 2012)

The clip looks like it is reversible. Just flip it around since its a clip on. Someone who buys one can verify.


----------



## ykb (Aug 18, 2012)

I hope there is a neutral version (like Olight S35), or even better, a warm version


----------



## kj2 (Aug 19, 2012)

Vortus said:


> The clip looks like it is reversible. Just flip it around since its a clip on. Someone who buys one can verify.


"With a two-direction invertible pocket clip, easy and reliable for use" says Olight.

http://www.olightworld.com/en/products_show.aspx?ProId= 1526


----------



## Hoosier Light (Aug 19, 2012)

Anybody know how the moonlight mode gets accessed?


----------



## juplin (Aug 19, 2012)

Hoosier Light said:


> Anybody know how the moonlight mode gets accessed?


Press and hold while S10 is off.


----------



## raltm (Aug 19, 2012)

website says nothing about the low voltage indicator :thinking:


----------



## tobrien (Aug 21, 2012)

it's now up on GoingGear:

The Olight S10 is part of the innovative Baton series, known for tough lights that are barely larger than the batteries that power them. The S10 combines a side switch and great output (320 lumens on high) into a very compact size. The S10 has four outputs, including a super low moonlight mode that can be accessed from off, meaning that you don't have to cycle through a bunch of night vision ruining modes in the pitch black of the night. A magnet is integrated into the tailcap, allowing you attach the light to a ferrous surface.
Check the additional images for the ANSI specs (output levels, runtimes, etc.)
Utilizing the latest Cree XM-L LED,the highest output reaches 320 lumens
Four outputs: Three in regular operation; the moonlight mode can be accessed directly when the flashlight is off; double click the on/off button to activate strobe mode
Equipped with auto memory function and a side switch, the total length is only 70.5mm
Strong magnet in the tail, the flashlight can be attached vertically on any ferrous surface
Two-direction invertible pocket clip
Stainless steel bezel
Flat tail cap allows tail standing
High efficiency constant current drive circuit; perfectly compatible with CR123A and RCR123 batteries
Battery reverse polarity protection
Included accessories: lanyard, o-ring


----------



## don.gwapo (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks really nice. 

I guess they are working on a AA, 2xAA & 18650 format to compete with other brands.

If the AA will ever come out, I would definitely get one.


----------



## DavidMB (Aug 21, 2012)

Very nice, I like that it has multiple output levels, and especially the moonlight 0.5 lumen mode. It looks like a solid little light.


----------



## allemander (Aug 22, 2012)

This may just be a challenger to my newish 205lm Quark QTL 1XCR123A tactical EDC torch, which I love, carry and use daily!
(always with an AW rechargeable and another spare in the pocket)


----------



## g22dru (Aug 27, 2012)

tobrien said:


> it's now up on GoingGear:
> 
> The Olight S10 is part of the innovative Baton series, known for tough lights that are barely larger than the batteries that power them. The S10 combines a side switch and great output (320 lumens on high) into a very compact size. The S10 has four outputs, including a super low moonlight mode that can be accessed from off, meaning that you don't have to cycle through a bunch of night vision ruining modes in the pitch black of the night. A magnet is integrated into the tailcap, allowing you attach the light to a ferrous surface.
> Check the additional images for the ANSI specs (output levels, runtimes, etc.)
> ...





Hello all, new here , just wanted to add how this DOES seem to be a great little addition to the pocket EDC lights. I've had mine on order since I came across it (7 days ago!) looking for a single cell 123a with some umph! Hopefully they'll start shipping soon! Probably a little easier to pocket carry than my recently acquired sky ray king!
Are there any "better" options within this price range that can bring something with quality and dependability? Just thought I'd jump ion here and ask the pros!

Thanks for listening....Dru


----------



## tobrien (Aug 27, 2012)

g22dru said:


> Hello all, new here , just wanted to add how this DOES seem to be a great little addition to the pocket EDC lights. I've had mine on order since I came across it (7 days ago!) looking for a single cell 123a with some umph! Hopefully they'll start shipping soon! Probably a little easier to pocket carry than my recently acquired sky ray king!
> Are there any "better" options within this price range that can bring something with quality and dependability? Just thought I'd jump ion here and ask the pros!
> 
> Thanks for listening....Dru



similar, but not the same design, lights can be found from Zebralight, but again they're a totally different design with a different interface, etc.


----------



## g22dru (Aug 27, 2012)

tobrien said:


> similar, but not the same design, lights can be found from Zebralight, but again they're a totally different design with a different interface, etc.





Thanks tobrien - I was thinking that. I;ve been lurking for a while, trying to learn as much as I can - I actually was just about to pull the trigger on that Olight i1 EOS when I saw this S10 and thought it sounded even better. Now I just have to wait! C'mon Olight!!

Dru


----------



## Racer (Aug 27, 2012)

Does anyone know if the magnet can be taken out? I wouldn't want a flashlight erasing my portable hard drives in my EDC bag.


----------



## g22dru (Aug 31, 2012)

Just an update for those curious -I just got an email that my order (with olight s10!) shipped....Whoooo!


----------



## kj2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Racer said:


> Does anyone know if the magnet can be taken out? I wouldn't want a flashlight erasing my portable hard drives in my EDC bag.


No, that isn't possible.


----------



## charlie_hng (Sep 1, 2012)

Just ordered one and couldn't wait to get it on hand. From the spec it gets everything I need, though unsure how easy the side switch will be activated in pocket. I owned Zebra SC50W and it turns on easily in a jean pocket. The reversible clip looks good so I can pull the light and turn on without looking for the switch. Strategically the CEO of Olight (also the owner of 4SEVENS) shuts iTP to survive Olight, so I gave up hope waiting for new iTP releases. Before Baton S10, the SA1 Eluma is my favorite. Let's see how good the S10 is.


----------



## radu1976 (Sep 2, 2012)

I would buy this light in a heartbreak but I am not sure the specs are 100% real : 320 lumens for 1.5hrs ??!
An only 7cm clickie CR123 flashlight ? 
OLIGHT I1 was listed as putting 180 lumens for 1.7hrs. According to Selfbuilt's review the I1 actually puts 260 lumens for almost 1.5hrs ; regulation wasn't perfect but was decent enough comparative to other lights using a one CR123 battery.
So, I1 was underestimated by the brand !
I1 is using a XM-L T5 or T6 while the S10 an U2 ; the difference in efficiency shouldn't be too sharp.
Lots of us can't wait for the new XP-G2s lights coming at the corner though


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Sep 3, 2012)

i love this torch,small bright and with great low modes & a strong magnet,hope there is a AA 14500 version in the pipeline.


----------



## ohio72 (Sep 11, 2012)

Charlie I've been carrying this light in my pocket for the last three days and not once have I had it turn on on me. I think you will be very happy you bought this light.


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 11, 2012)

I like the initial s10 preview but the bezel up clip carry 
'killed it" i think.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 11, 2012)

Well, I ordered one. I like the stainless steel bezel, the magnetic tail, the side switch, the fact that it turns on at the last level used, but can go straight to moon mode, that it can use a rechargeable 123. The 70 lumen (likely the most often used setting) 7.5 hour run time sounds pretty good (if true). One thing I don`t understand is the 320 lumen output sounds weak off a rechargeable, compared to others, but perhaps the run time might be longer and more predictable. And the low price (relative to others).

Not crazy about the clip, but perhaps I can live with it, all things considered. Thought about waiting for a review from some of our excellent reviewers...but...just in case it`s great...I beat the crowd. And if it`s not...someone will find it under the tree come Christmas wrapped up in pretty paper


----------



## TweakMDS (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice light, seems that it has a lot of things to offer that I'm looking for in a compact light:
- Moonlight
- nice mode spacing (who needs 150 lumens "medium" with a 320 max, 0.5, 5 and 70 seem nice although it could have been 0.5, 5 and 35 for me)
- Compact
- runtimes seem very optimistic on the 5 and 70 lumens, but if it's true (or 75% of it), this would be a very nice option to run on primaries since the lower modes would be very efficient.

The clip is unusual but what I like about it is that it seems to carry a bit "further" from whatever you clip it to. Maybe better on a belt than for example the EagleTac clip, which is great as well (and is good on/in a pocket).

Not so sure about the magnet, I feel like it will eventually kill the magnet strip on my creditcards (although I don't have a clue if those are still needed with the chip), so will have to be careful on where I pack this light relative to my wallet.

Still, it's nice to see some variations in lights.


----------



## ohio72 (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't think you'll be giving this away as a present Badbeam. Great little light for the money!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 11, 2012)

ohio72 said:


> I don't think you'll be giving this away as a present Badbeam. Great little light for the money!



I`m hoping your right. Found this vid on Ytube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rajH7CSoeg


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hmm, wondering how the magnet might affect a cell phone. Always just carry mine in the pocket...


----------



## DavidMB (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't think it will damage a cell phone. Some new phones like the iPhone have a compass chip inside. It could affect that if it's too close, but it would not do permanent damage.


----------



## Racer (Sep 12, 2012)

Heh, be sure to backup your laptop/notebook/netbook before you put this light in your bag with it.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 12, 2012)

Racer said:


> Heh, be sure to backup your laptop/notebook/netbook before you put this light in your bag with it.


That's untrue. The magnet is gonna need to be a whole heckuva lot more powerful to wipe or damage a laptop hdd, much less that of a desktop


----------



## DrewDT (Sep 12, 2012)

I wonder if the magnet will affect credit cards and key access cards.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 12, 2012)

DrewDT said:


> I wonder if the magnet will affect credit cards and key access cards.



Hmm, that might mean...I couldn`t buy any more lights...might be a good thing...lol


----------



## vincent3664 (Sep 12, 2012)

2000xlt said:


> I like the initial s10 preview but the bezel up clip carry
> 'killed it" i think.


The clip is removable and reversible. Kind of like the Sunwayman V10R. It wraps around the body of the light so it can be turned 360 degrees or removed altogether. You can easily pop it off and just turn it around for bezel down carry.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 13, 2012)

g22dru said:


> Thanks tobrien - I was thinking that. I;ve been lurking for a while, trying to learn as much as I can - I actually was just about to pull the trigger on that Olight i1 EOS when I saw this S10 and thought it sounded even better. Now I just have to wait! C'mon Olight!!
> 
> Dru



I have used my *Olight I1* for ages and kept it in my pocket.

Run it on an *RCR123 (16340)* rechargeable and it really puts out some light for a tiny light.

*Selfbuilt* did some tests recently and the *I1* on a *CR123 runs at 260 lumens and using an RCR123 it puts out 440 lumens* but just be *mindful of the heat* and run it mostly on *MEDIUM* and then you can have *HIGH* as a real *TURBO*!

*Check out the tables in the Selfbuilt Test on the Olight I1 below.

**Olight i1 & i3 Review (1xCR123A, 1xAAA) - RUNTIMES, VIDEOS, BEAMSHOTS and more!*














http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?326146



As far as the *Olight S10* goes I am rather concerned about the *weird clip that is hard to use* and the *very strong magnetic head* that could and most likely would *erase credit cards etc.*

*Ok no Strobe or Moonlight mode but the Olight I1 is still another great alternative.*

I am a *Loyal Olight follower* but this is a *miss* for me, I am sticking with the *Olight I1 1 x RCR123.

Just carry a couple of spare RCR123s charged up with you and you are right.*



*CHEERS*


----------



## g22dru (Sep 13, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> I have used my *Olight I1* for ages and kept it in my pocket.
> 
> Run it on an *RCR123 (16340)* rechargeable and it really puts out some light for a tiny light.
> 
> ...




Wow *Oztorchfreak* - thanks for the great info! I agree with the use of the RCR123 (16340) - I bought two with the purchase of my S10 Baton and of course had to compare to some C123 Primaries I had on hand. LOVE the output with those RCR123's! SO much brighter!

Did you carry with the clip on your I1? That was a selling point for me. I prefer to carry bezel down, but being reversible, I thought about being able to clip it to a ballcap brim too. 
Your right, the S10 clip was a little weird, but this is my first "pocket rocket" and have only dealt with clips on single cell 18650 types so I don't have much to compare it too. I do like it being at the top of a pocket, rather than down in the bottom so it is doable.

A note about the magnet, I didn't think much about it erasing things - I guess I knew where I was going to be carrying it wasn't going to be close to anything erasable. I carry the same fun things every day and everything has it's place. This one just took up much less than the P60 18650 I've been carrying!

((another side note - Moonlight mode was great at 3 this morning -having just woke up, I could see everything upon my dark travels around the house just fine, but didn't wake the baby sleeping in the bed with us or the kids due to a blinding light being shined around))


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 13, 2012)

g22dru said:


> Wow *Oztorchfreak* - thanks for the great info! I agree with the use of the RCR123 (16340) - I bought two with the purchase of my S10 Baton and of course had to compare to some C123 Primaries I had on hand. LOVE the output with those RCR123's! SO much brighter!
> 
> Did you carry with the clip on your I1? That was a selling point for me. I prefer to carry bezel down, but being reversible, I thought about being able to clip it to a ballcap brim too.
> Your right, the S10 clip was a little weird, but this is my first "pocket rocket" and have only dealt with clips on single cell 18650 types so I don't have much to compare it too. I do like it being at the top of a pocket, rather than down in the bottom so it is doable.
> ...



Are the lower levels brighter on the rcr123`s or do they stay the same?


----------



## g22dru (Sep 13, 2012)

Badbeams3 said:


> Are the lower levels brighter on the rcr123`s or do they stay the same?



Sorry Badbeams3, I'll have to check when I get back to some CR123's - I saw this thing light up with the RCR123's and I never looked back. :devil:

I don't have any primaries with me at the office. I'll reply today once I can, unless someone has done so by then.....now you've got me curious! :thinking:


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 13, 2012)

g22dru said:


> Sorry Badbeams3, I'll have to check when I get back to some CR123's - I saw this thing light up with the RCR123's and I never looked back. :devil:
> 
> I don't have any primaries with me at the office. I'll reply today once I can, unless someone has done so by then.....now you've got me curious! :thinking:



Thanks, I also wonder if the 320 lumen rating is on cr 123 (often are) or if the rating is using rcr123`s. Maybe the output is higher (450ish) with rcr123`s. Mine has not arrived yet...maybe later today (can`t wait). Like you, I ordered 2 rcr123`s...I don`t know were my primary 123`s are...in a closet somewhere I suppose....


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 13, 2012)

Badbeams3 said:


> Are the lower levels brighter on the rcr123`s or do they stay the same?





I have just tested the Olight I1s side by side as I have two black Olight I1s and heaps of RCR123 and CR123 batteries.

The *low* and *medium* levels *remain the same.
*
*The Olight I1 with the RCR123 is much brighter at high level only* than the one with the CR123.

Why do you want to know whether they are different at the lower levels for?

*The S10 has an output of 320 lumens with either battery installed.*

It makes sense as *my Olight I1 running on HIGH with the RCR123 gets pretty warm quickly.
*
It is only used when I want a *real burst of light.*

I suppose they had to keep it down to *320 lumens* to stop the average user *overheating* the light to *just a bit above what an Olight I1 would be running on a CR123.
*
There seems to be a* bit more mass in the S10* to maintain the *continuous output of 320 lumens.

To be exact.*

*The Olight I1 is 22.5g or 0.8 oz.
*
*The Olight S10 is 42g or 1.47 oz.*


Does the *answer* to either of those questions *make you happy or unhappy?
*



*CHEERS*


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 13, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> I have just tested the Olight I1s side by side as I have two black Olight I1s and heaps of RCR123 and CR123 batteries.
> 
> The *low* and *medium* levels remain *the same.
> *
> ...



Not sure. While they both use the XM-L emitter, they appear to be different animals from the manufactures specs....I1... 'Three output levels : Low (4 lumen - 72 hours) - Medium (40 - 5.2 hours) - High (180 - 1.7 hours)" VS the S10...super low (.05 lumen - 15 days) - low (5 lumen 4 days 12 hours) Medium (70 lumen -7.5 hours) high (320 lumen - 1.5 hours 

From the specs the S10 appears to be using a completely different, much more efficient driver...unless I`m missing something...

I am hoping the 70 lumen medium setting remains the same on both types of batts...I would like a long run time (70 LM on medium)...maybe 3.45 hours on a rcr123...?


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 13, 2012)

Badbeams3 said:


> Not sure. While they both use the XM-L emitter, they appear to be different animals from the manufactures specs....I1... 'Three output levels : Low (4 lumen - 72 hours) - Medium (40 - 5.2 hours) - High (180 - 1.7 hours)" VS the S10...super low (.05 lumen - 15 days) - low (5 lumen 4 days 12 hours) Medium (70 lumen -7.5 hours) high (320 lumen - 1.5 hours
> 
> From the specs the S10 appears to be using a completely different, much more efficient driver...unless I`m missing something...
> 
> I am hoping the 70 lumen medium setting remains the same on both types of batts...I would like a long run time (70 LM on medium)...maybe 3.45 hours on a rcr123...?



I should get to look and handle an *S10* at my dealer very soon.

I think the idea of *two tailcaps* is good but it would be a *waste to some users and probably a bigger price tag.*

*One magnetic.*

*One non-magnetic.*

We won't know the answer to your question about the *70 lumen level* until it* gets* *reviewed* or someone posts some more about it on here.


*
CHEERS*


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 13, 2012)

Light arrived! First thought is...tiny thing. Charging a batt right now (ordered 2 Eagletac)...ordered 2 spacers with it...had to use both to be able to charge just one bat with my charger.


----------



## g22dru (Sep 13, 2012)

Badbeams3 said:


> Light arrived! First thought is...tiny thing. Charging a batt right now (ordered 2 Eagletac)...ordered 2 spacers with it...had to use both to be able to charge just one bat with my charger.



awesome! - that was my first thought too! ha ha
I've been using a hobby charger for all my battery fun

Anyway, my wife showed up at the office for lunch and my 2 year old son brought a flashlight from home (that he HAD to give to daddy - he's addicted already as well  ) and it happened to have two cr123a streamlight 3v lithiums in it....I wanted to add a few photos. I just did a quick comparison in the mechanical room with my phone (no fancy settings) so forgive me there, but you can see a slight difference in the two. (Eageltacs 16340 on bottom)
on to the pic:









Let me add, there is something strange about this - I have some 3v cr123's from battery junction that are nowhere near as bright as these streamlight cr123a 3v's. confused me at first, but it appears that streamlight puts out one helleva cr123a. When I referred to the 16340's being much brighter, I had the other 3v's in mind (I didn't know if this was typical, I could understand why my BJunction cr123's where much less powerful as they were 3v not 3.7v as is my Eagle Tacs, but for the streamlight 3v's to be almost as bright just dumfounded me...)

I wish I had the battery junction cr123's on hand to show how they are MUCH LESS bright....


----------



## dondulah (Sep 13, 2012)

What is the low setting with the RCR123? Just to confirm. Thanks!


----------



## g22dru (Sep 13, 2012)

dondulah said:


> What is the low setting with the RCR123? Just to confirm. Thanks!


From OLIGHT's website:





(does that help?)


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, batt charged up...tight fit...now will not come back out. I hate to bang it on something in an effort to remove it and possibly damage the light. Tried to grab some of the plastic coating with some small pliers to pull out, but did not work. So...poop...any ideas?


----------



## g22dru (Sep 13, 2012)

Badbeams3 said:


> Well, batt charged up...tight fit...now will not come back out. I hate to bang it on something in an effort to remove it and possibly damage the light. Tried to grab some of the plastic coating with some small pliers to pull out, but did not work. So...poop...any ideas?



I usually have to smack the palm of my hand (holding the light firmly) with the other hand to get mine (eagle tac) out....my other rcr123 (xtar) is not quite as snug so the magnet helps a little here....


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 13, 2012)

g22dru said:


> I usually have to smack the palm of my hand (holding the light firmly) with the other hand to get mine (eagle tac) out....my other rcr123 (xtar) is not quite as snug so the magnet helps a little here....



Did not work...tried running hot water over it then smacking too. No luck with that either.


----------



## g22dru (Sep 13, 2012)

Badbeams3 said:


> Did not work...tried running hot water over it then smacking too. No luck with that either.



damn, usually have to go thru the top if my others get stuck, but can't do that here I don't guess.... do you have any stronger or larger magnets you can try to get to pull it out with? Sorry BadBeams3!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 13, 2012)

g22dru said:


> damn, usually have to go thru the top if my others get stuck, but can't do that here I don't guess.... do you have any stronger or larger magnets you can try to get to pull it out with? Sorry BadBeams3!



My eyes are not good enough to tell if it separates from the head, that would be a good solution...


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 13, 2012)

Well talked to my dealer, going to return the light. He tried an Eagletac batt in one over there and had similar tightness. But turns out the AW`s fit fine...more money though. So now I need to decide if I want a replacement and use AW`s or just a refund.


----------



## g22dru (Sep 13, 2012)

Badbeams3 said:


> Well talked to my dealer, going to return the light. He tried an Eagletac batt in one over there and had similar tightness. But turns out the AW`s fit fine...more money though. So now I need to decide if I want a replacement and use AW`s or just a refund.



Whoa - yeah those are pricey, but everyone loves em. Did you at least get to try the light while the battery was/ is stuck in it? Like I said, my eagle tac is snug, but comes out when tapping on my palm. I did notice my xtar to be a bit smaller dia than the eagle tac. I love the light itself, serves a great purpose in my arsenal, so I couldn't imagine getting rid of it.

Let us know what you think about the light (if you got to use it) and what you decide to do! good luck!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 13, 2012)

g22dru said:


> Whoa - yeah those are pricey, but everyone loves em. Did you at least get to try the light while the battery was/ is stuck in it? Like I said, my eagle tac is snug, but comes out when tapping on my palm. I did notice my xtar to be a bit smaller dia than the eagle tac. I love the light itself, serves a great purpose in my arsenal, so I couldn't imagine getting rid of it.
> 
> Let us know what you think about the light (if you got to use it) and what you decide to do! good luck!



Oh, I intend to play with it tonight! Might help me decide which way to go. Yea, the AW`s cost $10.50 each as opposed to $5 for the Eagletac`s. Tad more than double the cost. I have had great luck with AW brand in the past...but then, I hear the Eagletac`s are very good too...


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 13, 2012)

g22dru said:


> awesome! - that was my first thought too! ha ha
> I've been using a hobby charger for all my battery fun
> 
> Anyway, my wife showed up at the office for lunch and my 2 year old son brought a flashlight from home (that he HAD to give to daddy - he's addicted already as well  ) and it happened to have two cr123a streamlight 3v lithiums in it....I wanted to add a few photos. I just did a quick comparison in the mechanical room with my phone (no fancy settings) so forgive me there, but you can see a slight difference in the two. (Eageltacs 16340 on bottom)
> ...




Oh, want to thank you for the beam shots...so busy with the batt thing I forgot. Looks like there may be a very slight increase on the rechargeable...but close enough that I would expect a pretty good run time off them. In particular the medium 70 lumen setting...


----------



## ouchyfoot (Sep 13, 2012)

I love this little light. Nice and bright with a beautiful beam. Moonlight instant access. I can see no discernible difference between primaries and Li Ion. No overheating with rechargeables.
I can confirm that Eagletacs are too fat. AW and Trustfire flames slide in and out no problem.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 14, 2012)

*Hi Badbeams3,*


It sounds like a *challenging way* to start with a new light.

If you are charging any RCR123s in a charger meant for 18650 Li-ion batteries by using spacers you should also *check the current output per battery bay* on the charger.

Charging an RCR123 in a slot where a normal 18650 Li-ion should be is usually charging at a rate of 1000ma.

*RCR123s should be charged at only 500ma.*

You are* putting stress on the new RCR123s* before you start and *prematurely shortening the battery life* if you are using spacers.

You would still be putting the *correct voltage across the RCR123* by using spacers but the charger will let *too much current to flow into the battery.
*
*I am stating milliamperes not milliampere-hours.*

The link below will help explain what I (as an electronics techie/electrician) am talking about.


http://flashlightwiki.com/Battery_capacity


*Milliamperes *is the measurement of current *flowing into the battery *from the charger.

*Milliampere-hours* is the total *capacity* of the battery when it is* fully charged.*

You should buy a charger meant specifically for RCR123s.

You can buy a charger that has a *mix of 18650 and RCR123 slots* like my *Soshine Mix* or any other good brand charger like *Tenergy* etc.

In my Soshine Li-ion Charger I get *two slots for 18650s* and *two slots for RCR123s.*

I have been using *Soshine Li-ion* chargers for years now.

I eagerly await any *more picture comparisons* that you do with the *S10 *or *comments and observations.*

I hope the battery information was handy *and not explaining something to you that you already know about*, but maybe others *just starting out will find it useful.
*



*CHEERS*


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 14, 2012)

so what is the constant current drive circuit and what does it really mean?


----------



## TweakMDS (Sep 14, 2012)

2000xlt said:


> so what is the constant current drive circuit and what does it really mean?



In short it means that for every output level there is a fixed current flowing to the led no matter how far the battery is drained. Advantage of using a constant current drive is that your light will always have the same output and no PWM, but a disadvantage is that batteries won't typically be drained as far as they could go (less of an issue with Li-ion or Li primaries) and an empty cell might surprise you.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 14, 2012)

The S10 has been dropped off at the ups store and is on it`s way back. Playing with it last night, my finger started hurting from pressing the small switch so much. I found it to be a very fun light. As expected the 70 lumen setting was great. Nice and wide. Tint wise it was creamy white at 70 LM...but did seem to pick up some green at the 5 lumen setting...a level that, because of the wide hot spot/spill ratio I found surprisingly useful. 

The 320 lumen level (understand my brightest light is a 180 lumen 4Sevens 2x123 running on a single rechargeable batt) was...funtastic. As others have said these XM-L`s light up everything and this one...for sure did. I imagine the light would get quite hot if left on for long at this setting...but what fun.

I really like that tiny little thing.


----------



## g22dru (Sep 14, 2012)

Badbeams3 said:


> ...Oh, want to thank you for the beam shots...


Your welcome, glad I could help.:twothumbs



ouchyfoot said:


> ...I love this little light. Nice and bright with a beautiful beam. Moonlight instant access...



I AGREE! I've come to really enjoy this thing!


----------



## g22dru (Sep 14, 2012)

Badbeams3 said:


> The S10 has been dropped off at the ups store and is on it`s way back....I really like that tiny little thing.



On it's way back!?!? What for? I thought You liked it...


----------



## 2000xlt (Sep 14, 2012)

TweakMDS said:


> In short it means that for every output level there is a fixed current flowing to the led no matter how far the battery is drained. Advantage of using a constant current drive is that your light will always have the same output and no PWM, but a disadvantage is that batteries won't typically be drained as far as they could go (less of an issue with Li-ion or Li primaries) and an empty cell might surprise you.



aRe the modes regulated


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 14, 2012)

2000xlt said:


> aRe the modes regulated



"8. High efficiency constant current drive circuit; perfectly compatible with CR123A and RCR123 battery"

http://www.olightworld.com/en/products_show.aspx?ProId=1522

I believe so.


----------



## TweakMDS (Sep 14, 2012)

2000xlt said:


> aRe the modes regulated



IIRC constant current drive implies regulated modes, so yes.
However, it's quite common for the marketing department of flashlight manufacturers to claim slightly different specs than the ones actually implemented.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 14, 2012)

g22dru said:


> On it's way back!?!? What for? I thought You liked it...



I will probably have them send me another one. Just need to brush my teeth before using it...


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 14, 2012)

I have the full Olight range of flashlights except the Marauder M6.

Olight have never really been a Company that uses really Cool White LEDs in most of their previous lights.

The Olight SR51 looks greener and warmer than the SR50 and I know though they use different LEDs in those two lights.

The Olight I1, I2 and I3 look creamier than most other similar size lights of different brands.

The main time they produced a good bright Cool White was when they started the with the SR90.

When I get out my Olight M3X it looks very creamy and greenish compared to the SR50 or the SR90.

Olight just don't produce many lights that ever had consistent colour temps I'm afraid.

They are getting better with the advent of SBT90s etc to drive the Olight SR95 and SR95UT.

Although, my Varapower Turbo 2 with the de-domed SR90 keeps up with the Olight SR95UT quite well.

When I put the Aspherical Glass onto the Varapower Turbo 2 it puts out 270Kcd and throws just under 1000 yards.

I have the TN31 on order from Saabluster rated at 240kcd, it will be interesting to see my stuff side by side with his modded TN31.

I already have a TN31 and it throws just as good as my Olight SR90, so I think it will be a really good thrower.

Where will this thirst for throwing lights be at in another five years?

My Olight I1 throws out 440 lumens on a single RCR123 and that has kept me happy for quite a while as my pocket rocket.

I am still concerned about the wierd clip and the magnetic tailcap on the S10 that can easily erase the magnetic strips on Credit Cards etc.

Throw in a non-magnetic tailcap as well and I would be pretty happy.

I just can't help myself, you guys know what I mean about being addicted to lights.



*CHEERS*


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 14, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> I have the full Olight range of flashlights except the Marauder M6.
> 
> Olight have never really been a Company that uses really Cool White LEDs in most of their previous lights.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you need help. Rest assured the i1 is brighter than the S10 on a rechargeable 460 i1 VS 320 S10. And if one wiped their ccards across the magnet they *might* be unusable. And the clip is ugly. You don`t need the longer run time the S10 offers...or the super low. Or the simple push button control. You have everything you need. Stay calm and after a while...a month or two...the misguided desires for an S10 might pass...good luck...and let us know when you get one...


----------



## amaretto (Sep 14, 2012)

two weeks ago i did a review (in german) about this lil' fella with beamshots, comparisons and measurements. Hope this helps with some informations:

http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/olight/17269-review-olight-s10-baton-edc-seitenschalter.html


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 14, 2012)

amaretto said:


> two weeks ago i did a review (in german) about this lil' fella with beamshots, comparisons and measurements. Hope this helps with some informations:
> 
> http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/olight/17269-review-olight-s10-baton-edc-seitenschalter.html



Hey! Thanks...don`t read German but understand the run time chart. Looks like it ramps down after...5 minutes to 210 lumen...I was wondering if it would do that, or just burn up LOL. Beam shots are great...a lot of help and confirm what I experienced. Looks like the Eagletac beats it pretty well. But not the others. Wish I could translate the review...


----------



## MattSPL (Sep 14, 2012)

Does your browser not have a translate function?
I'm using google chrome, and it can translate web pages for me, so the review can be understood. 
Nice review. Thanks.


----------



## Racer (Sep 14, 2012)

MattSPL said:


> Does your browser not have a translate function?
> I'm using google chrome, and it can translate web pages for me, so the review can be understood.



I was about to say the same thing. With Chrome, it pops up a little translate button for sites in a different language than yours. It works really well!


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Sep 14, 2012)

Badbeams3 said:


> Sounds like you need help. Rest assured the i1 is brighter than the S10 on a rechargeable 460 i1 VS 320 S10. And if one wiped their ccards across the magnet they *might* be unusable. And the clip is ugly. You don`t need the longer run time the S10 offers...or the super low. Or the simple push button control. You have everything you need. Stay calm and after a while...a month or two...the misguided desires for an S10 might pass...good luck...and let us know when you get one...



*Are you game enough* to try your credit cards or any magnetic strip type cards by passing the tailcap of the S10 over them?

I am an Electronics Techie, Electrician and IT Consultant and I certainly wouldn't try that stunt!

*

CHEERS*


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 14, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> *Are you game enough* to try your credit cards or any magnetic strip type cards by passing the tailcap of the S10 over them?
> 
> I am an Electronics Techie, Electrician and IT Consultant and I certainly wouldn't try that stunt!
> 
> ...



Nope! I would not carry one next to my wallet...cause for all I know....


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 14, 2012)

Selfbuilt has a review up: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...RCR)-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-VIDEO-and-more!


----------



## MattSPL (Sep 14, 2012)

Badbeams3 said:


> Selfbuilt has a review up: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?344172-Olight-S10-Baton-%28XM-L-1xCR123A-RCR%29-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-VIDEO-and-more!



Just read the review and watched the video. Thanks.
Output is higher on rcr123's than on primary's. Great news :twothumbs


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 14, 2012)

MattSPL said:


> Just read the review and watched the video. Thanks.
> Output is higher on rcr123's than on primary's. Great news :twothumbs


 
Yea I noticed that too...430 lumen...I know it sure seemed...REALLY bright to me last night. I also noticed a real good run time on medium 70LM setting compared to others, but did not make the 4 hours I was expecting/hoping for. Also, I did not know it had a red led low batt warning light inside the switch...a nice surprise feature.


----------



## MattSPL (Sep 14, 2012)

Badbeams3 said:


> Yea I noticed that too...430 lumen. I also noticed a good run time on medium compared to others. Also, I did not know it had a red led low batt warning light inside the switch...



Yeah, it looks really good. I couldn't resist, so had to order one.


----------



## MattSPL (Sep 18, 2012)

My Olight S10 just arrived :twothumbs
This light is tiny . 





The S10 looks like a miniaturized 'big' flashlight because of its design and the button located on the side  It's really nice to use, and makes a change from a twisty type light of similar size.
As mentioned by others, the clip is not great, but i didn't intend to use it anyway, so removed it and attached the supplied lanyard.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Sep 18, 2012)

Need to pop a rechargeable in there to enjoy the 430 lumen...if only for a moment. My opinion, this is the top dog of 123 sized light in terms of all around performance...on a RCR123.


----------



## MattSPL (Sep 18, 2012)

Badbeams3 said:


> Need to pop a rechargeable in there to enjoy the 430 lumen...if only for a moment. My opinion, this is the top dog of 123 sized light in terms of all around performance...on a RCR123.



Yeah will do. I have a couple of Yezl rcr123's, and AW IMR123's. It's dark now, so ill get some testing done with different cells.
Really like this light so far. Nice tint too.


----------



## dawing (Sep 18, 2012)

I seem to be having issues with my s10. After running it in high mode at most for seconds with a rest in between adding up to 6 or more on/off cycles using a fresh rcr123 batterry registering 3.6-3.7 volts the light stops working. I have to remove the battery to reset it.this works a couple times then it stops working completely.I would guesstimate 2-3 minutes of battery use.I can put the same battery that stopped working in my t10 and run it with no problem.There is no way I am overheating the light.This has happened three times whith three different rechargeables.I am running a sf123a to see if it makes a difference. Any body else.....?


----------



## MattSPL (Sep 18, 2012)

dawing said:


> I seem to be having issues with my s10. After running it in high mode at most for seconds with a rest in between adding up to 6 or more on/off cycles using a fresh rcr123 batterry registering 3.6-3.7 volts the light stops working. I have to remove the battery to reset it.this works a couple times then it stops working completely.I would guesstimate 2-3 minutes of battery use.I can put the same battery that stopped working in my t10 and run it with no problem.There is no way I am overheating the light.This has happened three times whith three different rechargeables.I am running a sf123a to see if it makes a difference. Any body else.....?



Have you tried a freshly charged 4.2v rcr123? Its possible that the S10 is reading low voltage from the rcr123 if its measuring 3.6v


----------



## moshow9 (Sep 18, 2012)

What is the tint like on these?


----------



## amaretto (Sep 19, 2012)

moshow9 said:


> What is the tint like on these?



cool white with very little green

animated gif:


----------



## jamjam (Sep 19, 2012)

dawing said:


> I seem to be having issues with my s10. After running it in high mode at most for seconds with a rest in between adding up to 6 or more on/off cycles using a fresh rcr123 batterry registering 3.6-3.7 volts the light stops working. I have to remove the battery to reset it.this works a couple times then it stops working completely.I would guesstimate 2-3 minutes of battery use.I can put the same battery that stopped working in my t10 and run it with no problem.There is no way I am overheating the light.This has happened three times whith three different rechargeables.I am running a sf123a to see if it makes a difference. Any body else.....?



I have the exact same problem like you, until I check the positive contact on the light... I am surprise to see there are some left-over glue on the positive contact and the also the electronic board. It seems that once you turn on the light, the glue will start to melt and stick to the positive contact of the battery, and there for cut-off the current.

I use 99% cleaning alcohol + Deoxit with cotton swap and now it works like a champ. Don't ask me why there is glue on the positive contact at the first place, QC problem. Hope this helps...


----------



## tobrien (Sep 19, 2012)

amaretto said:


> cool white with very little green
> 
> animated gif:



thanks a LOT man! that's an awesome comparison set!


----------



## Ishango (Sep 28, 2012)

I just ordered the S10 myself. I heard some great news today and decided to buy myself a present  I'm hoping it will come in soon (ordered it from GoingGear) and doesn't get hold up in customs. Unfortunately I couldn't yet find a local Olight dealer selling the new light, so I decided to buy it at GG instead of waiting until some dealer here finally picks up a few.


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 28, 2012)

I got mine from Flashaholics in the UK.


----------



## MattSPL (Sep 28, 2012)

Kilovolt said:


> I got mine from Flashaholics in the UK.



Me too


----------



## g22dru (Sep 28, 2012)

Ishango said:


> .....ordered it from GoingGear......



Same here - great customer service and super fast shipping (in the states)....I carry mine everywhere everyday to convenient. I did however break the clip, so I'm a little bummed about that, but GG said they'd send me a replacement once olight shipped 'em some. So we'll see. Not sure how taking it off and putting it back on, literally just a couple of times broke it, but I must got a bad clip or something.
It seems most aren't wanting to use the clip anyway (anyone willing to give me theirs?  - I'll pay for shipping!)

great light in such a convenient package though!


----------



## DucS2R (Sep 28, 2012)

I just took mine on a one week business trip. The very low is good for maneuvering around a hotel room, medium is good for finding things in the car and walking around, and I actually used the high to fend off an annoying drunk while walking around. I love to learn cities by walking around at night, which is usually completely safe but sometimes can be dangerous or near dangerous depending on the circumstances and the city. 

My only complaint, other than the magnet which I have just removed, is that shifting between modes is slow. If you are at low and find yourself in a situation where you need high, it takes some time and concentration which is difficult in an emergency situation. So it is not really a tactical light, and it does not claim to be one. But it is an incredibly small, very usable travel or daily light. I love mine.

T


----------



## DucS2R (Sep 28, 2012)

Oops, forgot one thing. Is it my imagination or does the switch and reflector glow in the dark?

T


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 28, 2012)

DucS2R said:


> Oops, forgot one thing. Is it my imagination or does the switch and reflector glow in the dark?
> 
> T




In my case: the o-ring behind the glass glows very faintly, the switch not at all


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Sep 29, 2012)

Kilovolt said:


> In my case: the o-ring behind the glass glows very faintly, the switch not at all



On my S10 the switch is glow in the dark, but the o-ring does not glow at all.

However, the switch does not glow nearly as well as the switch on my Eagletac D25a Titanium. The D25's switch glows much brighter for much longer.

*Just got my S10 today. My initial impressions*:
1. Super-small. Feels great in the hand. Switch is stiff enough that hopefully tailcap lockout won't be necessary for EDC pocket carry.
2. Clip sucks, but I run with my EDC loose in the pocket anyways so I don't care about the clip.
3. The magnet concerned me, but fortunately I got one of the later run S10s and was able to easily remove the magnet.
4. Nice beam pattern (running on AW IMR 16340).
5. Tint is noticeably greenish. Definitely not the best tint out there. I prefer a more pure-white tint in my cool white XM-Ls. Neutral tint is even better. This light has the greenest tint of all my XM-L lights, and approaches my 4-sevens mini-AA as my greenest tinted light.
6. Light output is good but still noticeably dimmer than many of the other pocket rockets I've gotten used to EDC'ing (Eagletac D25a and c on IMR cells, RRT-01 and EYE10 on IMR 18350). This was to be expected as those other lights are 50% brighter.
7. Changing modes is rather slow. Interface is ok, but it's definitely not as good as the Zebralight interface.
8. I would have preferred the double-click to strobe shortcut to instead be a double-click to high. I could do without the strobe, but not having quick access to high can be awkward.

Overall, I'm pretty impressed. For the price this is a great light. I wonder how hard it would be to mod it to change the emitter for a neutral XM-L or maybe a Nichia 219.


----------



## MattSPL (Sep 29, 2012)

The o'ring and switch glow on my light. The o'ring has speckles of GITD material in it, and glows after the light is used.
The switch takes a strong light(shining another flashlight at it) to make it glow.

I'm trying to make out the tint on my S10. I can't decide if its a nice yellow/neutral, or if its greenish. Either way, it's not pure white, but renders colours really well.


----------



## HeyGuysWatchThis (Oct 8, 2012)

So if the clip is reversible, can someone give me a pic with it in the bezel down position? Also, if possible, a pic of one next to a Zebralight SC30? That's the light I'm thinking about replacing with the S10.


----------



## g22dru (Oct 8, 2012)

HeyGuysWatchThis said:


> So if the clip is reversible, can someone give me a pic with it in the bezel down position? Also, if possible, a pic of one next to a Zebralight SC30? That's the light I'm thinking about replacing with the S10.



Sorry, don't have a Zebralight, but here is the clip (before I broke it  ) - [bezel down] next to a 501a for size comparison...





[/IMG]


----------



## MaNCuBuS (Oct 8, 2012)

Today, I had my first "AD" with the S10. Don't know how I turned it on in my front pocket, but it sure got warm!! When I pulled it out of my pocket and was on high... and very hot :devil:; I could not hold it, so I quickly turned it off and set it on my desk. From now on, I will have to turn the tail cap a quarter turn to lock it off, or turn the clip so it will shroud the switch. I have been carrying it for a few weeks and this was the first time I accidentally turned it on... Other than that, good light.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 18, 2012)

After a week of EDC'ing the S10 I have been just more and more impressed with it, it's a fantastic micro EDC pocket rocket that sacrifices nothing. This light is tiny and I say micro because it reminds me of a CR2 light, and I also say that because the 400+ lumens off a RCR123 is awesome to say the least.

The beam is flawless and comparing it to many of my other XM-L light's my tint looks almost neutral, after getting use to the UI and switch I think whoever thought it up did a great job, I love you can go straight to moonlight mode by holding down the switch when off and it will not skip to another mode no matter how long you hold the switch down, you can not accidentally blast yourself by holding the switch down to long and it will also memorize moonlight mode if you want.

Like me you may think the clip looks silly and may not be very good but it actually works very well the metal clip is very strong so no flimsy clip here.

I'm not sure exactly how to put this but I think sometimes I imagine a true EDC light to large, sure I carry a 4.5" 18650 light without much problem and call it a EDC light, I guess EDC is whatever you can carry and be comfortable with it but with the Olight S10 I see it as a true EDC light because there is absolutely no reason not to be able to carry it no matter what kind of shorts or pants your wearing and no matter where you are going there is certainly a small place to put it and with that clip it's going to stay where you put it ready for either a blast of 400lms or a dim .03 lumens and a couple in between.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Oct 18, 2012)

The UI of the S10 is very good. But it's not perfect.

Holding down the button from off as a shortcut to moon mode is excellent. But where's the shortcut to max power? If you last used the light in moon mode, the only way to get back to max power is to cycle up through all the modes from the bottom. Pretty slow.

A simple change would've solved this too. All they needed to do was change the "double-click for strobe" shortcut to "double-click for max power". I don't care for strobe, but if they really wanted to leave it in, they could've just made a second shortcut: "triple-click for strobe".

The tint on mine is also a bit greenish. It's definitely nowhere near as pretty as the tint on my neutral T6 lights or even the cool pure white tint on my Eye10 U2. A neutral XM-L emitter would solve this.


----------



## MattSPL (Oct 18, 2012)

The S10-Ti is due out soon. It has a neutral emitter.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 18, 2012)

A shortcut to max would be icing on the cake but it seems like every manufacturer has to fit strobe in somewhere I guess the masses demand it, I certainly could do without it on every light.

With the S10 I always leave it on medium so my shortcut to max is to simply turn it on and then hold the switch, I feel the long wait from moonlight to max is not that big a issue because if a user is going to leave it in moonlight than that is probably that persons usual output of choice so they may not use max a lot, same for the user who leaves it on max they probably won't use moonlight to often but then again there is a shortcut to moonlight from off.

I do want to agree though I think one of the things that involves a perfect UI is shortcut to both max and moonlight, the S10 comes close though.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 18, 2012)

MattSPL said:


> The S10-Ti is due out soon. It has a neutral emitter.



Really when and where did you hear it, count me in.


----------



## MattSPL (Oct 18, 2012)

gopajti said:


> *S10 Ti *details,
> http://www.olightworld.com/en/products_show.aspx?ProId=1572&CateId=105


----------



## sspc (Oct 18, 2012)

_I'm ready to get this light...too many good reports not to grab one. Is it known which vendors have the version where the magnet can be easily removed?

The UI improvement I would like is to remove the memory function for moonlight mode. Since there is a shortcut to moonlight mode, memory is not needed. So if my favorite 2 modes are high and moonlight, I could have the light remember high mode and then use my shortcut to get to moon mode but still have high remembered if I need it for the next turn on from off._


----------



## tpchan (Oct 22, 2012)

Just wanted to warn fellow CPF'ers, that the clip is NOT really reversible on the S10. I popped mine off and the way the clip is bent, yes you can reverse the direction BUT it won't really clip as tight as it does in the factory original position. In fact, after trying to mess with the clip a few more times, I managed to snap one of the two curved legs off and it's broken now. Looks like no more clip at all on my S10


----------



## awes (Nov 8, 2012)

Where to buy a traffic wand / diffuser for this light?
I've found this: http://www.manafont.com/product_inf...er-for-flashlights-23mm-inner-diameter-p-4442
Will it fit the S10? The diameter (23mm) seems ok...


----------



## Albert56 (Nov 13, 2012)

I do security work and I purchased this about a month ago as a back up light for work and as an EDC the rest of the time. I'm very pleased with it. I especially like being able to access the moonlight mode from any previously used level without having to round robin through different outputs.

For a small pocket light this baby really puts out in HI (even in medium, too). With such a small, orange peel reflector, the beam is of course going to be on the floody side, but it's not made as a thrower and it illuminates one's immediate area surprising well. 

It's small size and light weight allow me to easily hold it in my lips and use both hands to open pad locks or write in a log, etc, in the dark - something that would be very hard to do with my primary (Maelstrom X10) work flashlight. Also, the magnet on the tail has has proven itself to be a handy feature. 

I've seen some complaints about the clip being poorly designed and difficult to use. I disagree. If anything, the robust design makes it much more secure compared to the flimsy 'ball point pen' clips I've seen on many small lights and I personally haven't had any problems with it. Being able to reverse the clip is nice if you want to attach the light to a bill cap and use it as a headlamp.

The only negative (and it's minor) so far is that the light can be accidentally turned on in a pants pocket if the button pushes up against something else. This is easily resolved by carrying it alone in the pocket or turning it to moonlight mode so it will be on minimum output if it does.

I'm very happy with this flashlight.


----------



## TRguy (Nov 13, 2012)

Olight the best bang for the money in this economy


----------



## Tixx (Nov 13, 2012)

sspc said:


> _
> 
> The UI improvement I would like is to remove the memory function for moonlight mode. Since there is a shortcut to moonlight mode, memory is not needed. _



Excellent idea! I have the S10 Ti and completely agree. No need for moonlight memory.


----------



## Tixx (Nov 13, 2012)

MaNCuBuS said:


> Today, I had my first "AD" with the S10. Don't know how I turned it on in my front pocket, but it sure got warm!! When I pulled it out of my pocket and was on high... and very hot :devil:; I could not hold it, so I quickly turned it off and set it on my desk. From now on, I will have to turn the tail cap a quarter turn to lock it off, or turn the clip so it will shroud the switch. I have been carrying it for a few weeks and this was the first time I accidentally turned it on... Other than that, good light.



unfortunately with the S10 Ti, there is no way to lock it out.


----------



## MattSPL (Nov 13, 2012)

Tixx said:


> unfortunately with the S10 Ti, there is no way to lock it out.



Do you have an S10Ti? Are they as nice as they look in the pics? Mine is on its way


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 13, 2012)

MattSPL said:


> Do you have an S10Ti? Are they as nice as they look in the pics? Mine is on its way



I have an S10Ti satin and a regular aluminum S10.

The Ti looks quite nice. The bead blasted finish makes it look the grey anodizing on a Zebralight rather than the shiny titanium finish of many Ti lights. It doesn't feel the same though. It feels slightly rougher in texture than anodized aluminum. Feels almost like holding a piece of chalk actually.

The 5200k neutral tint on my Ti S10 looks rather lemon yellow. It doesn't look as good as my other neutral tint flashlights. I plan to replace the emitter with a 4000k tint XM-L.


----------



## MattSPL (Nov 13, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> I have an S10Ti satin and a regular aluminum S10.
> 
> The Ti looks quite nice. The bead blasted finish makes it look the grey anodizing on a Zebralight rather than the shiny titanium finish of many Ti lights. It doesn't feel the same though. It feels slightly rougher in texture than anodized aluminum. Feels almost like holding a piece of chalk actually.
> 
> The 5200k neutral tint on my Ti S10 looks rather lemon yellow. It doesn't look as good as my other neutral tint flashlights. I plan to replace the emitter with a 4000k tint XM-L.



Thanks for the reply. 

I have a normal S10, and a Satin Ti on its way. Looking forward to getting it as it will be my first Ti light.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## Tixx (Nov 13, 2012)

MattSPL said:


> Do you have an S10Ti? Are they as nice as they look in the pics? Mine is on its way



No doubt a pretty light. I love to carry it.  So darn small, it is awesome!


----------



## Tixx (Nov 13, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> I have an S10Ti satin and a regular aluminum S10.
> 
> The Ti looks quite nice. The bead blasted finish makes it look the grey anodizing on a Zebralight rather than the shiny titanium finish of many Ti lights. It doesn't feel the same though. It feels slightly rougher in texture than anodized aluminum. Feels almost like holding a piece of chalk actually.
> 
> The 5200k neutral tint on my Ti S10 looks rather lemon yellow. It doesn't look as good as my other neutral tint flashlights. I plan to replace the emitter with a 4000k tint XM-L.



Could not agree more with the tint. I have to find someone to change my LED. Needs better on the CRI.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 13, 2012)

Tixx said:


> Could not agree more with the tint. I have to find someone to change my LED. Needs better on the CRI.



I was thinking of trying a Nichia 219 in it, but someone else tried it and reported that the circuit didn't work with it right. Also Illumination Supply is backordered on 219s in 10mm stars. When they restock I'll probably order one and try it.

Fortunately, swapping the emitter in the S10 is pretty easy.


----------



## gunga (Nov 13, 2012)

The 219 didn't work for me. Feel free to try it though. I'm guessing a different vF could be causing issues but maybe my mod just didnt go right.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone know where to buy XP-G2 neutral emitters already on stars? Maybe that would work well in an S10.


----------



## MattSPL (Nov 14, 2012)

Tixx said:


> No doubt a pretty light. I love to carry it.  So darn small, it is awesome!



Sounds good


----------



## Tixx (Nov 14, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> I was thinking of trying a Nichia 219 in it, but someone else tried it and reported that the circuit didn't work with it right. Also Illumination Supply is backordered on 219s in 10mm stars. When they restock I'll probably order one and try it.
> 
> Fortunately, swapping the emitter in the S10 is pretty easy.



Definitely awaiting your update on this as well as gunga if he tries again. Love the light, but the emitter needs to be changed.


----------



## hivoltage (Nov 14, 2012)

I just bought a dozen of these to give to employees.!!! Played with one and like it.


----------



## Ishango (Nov 15, 2012)

hivoltage said:


> I just bought a dozen of these to give to employees.!!! Played with one and like it.



What? I would love to have a boss like that  My boss is a great guy, but he would never give me a flashlight (not that I need it on the job) or any other gift/gadget whatsoever


----------



## Tixx (Nov 15, 2012)

hivoltage said:


> I just bought a dozen of these to give to employees.!!! Played with one and like it.



Nice gift! Hope they appreciate them.


----------



## HaileStorm (Nov 15, 2012)

I think it's an awesome gift! :thumbup:


----------



## hivoltage (Nov 15, 2012)

Hahha...it's a team of maintenance workers...electricians, plumbers...and such. They will get good use from them. This is not the first time they got quality flashlights for presents!! But they just keep getting better, and they ask for new models.


----------



## biglights (Nov 15, 2012)

hivoltage said:


> But they just keep getting better, and they ask for new models.



That is funny, pretty soon they will be asking for the titanium addition


----------



## hivoltage (Nov 22, 2012)

I just tested my new S10 out and it appears brighter to me than my Jetbeam RRT-01 but only rated 300 lumens? This might be my new favorite EDC light. Anybody else notice this?


----------



## gunga (Nov 23, 2012)

Just a quick note. I redid my nichia 219 mod. It went well. The beam is more throwy now but the tint is far superior to any XML.


----------



## moshow9 (Nov 23, 2012)

gunga said:


> Just a quick note. I redid my nichia 219 mod. It went well. The beam is more throwy now but the tint is far superior to any XML.


Did you keep the reflector stock and is there any negative change to the beam profile due to the larger opening for the XM-L?


----------



## gunga (Nov 23, 2012)

The reflector is stock. It's threaded into the light engine, so swapping is not a real option. 

I am not using the stock centering disk. I am using a white Teflon washer instead. Works very well and fits perfectly. 

Beam profile is more throwy, but I don't notice issues at the moment.


----------



## naiter (Nov 23, 2012)

got mine today. in love.
battery built in is nice. Tint kinda yellowish, but not much, not annoying.

UI is GREAT but could easily be way better. if the double tap went to max instead of strobe, and moonlight wasn't memory a mode... picky picky
I already posted on the UI thread about it...


----------



## juplin (Nov 23, 2012)

naiter said:


> got mine today. in love.
> battery built in is nice. Tint kinda yellowish, but not much, not annoying.
> 
> UI is GREAT but could easily be way better. if the double tap went to max instead of strobe, and moonlight wasn't memory a mode... picky picky
> I already posted on the UI thread about it...


The UI of succeeding S20 will be even better. Looking forward to ... :naughty:


----------



## loquutis79 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just got mine and I love it. I don't have anything with true moonlight mode so that's a plus. Seems like the build quality we have come to expect form Olight. And powerful on high. Wow, for such a tiny almost nothing of a light it is really really bright. I don't regret this purchase one bit. Way to go Olight. Everyone needs to get one at this price.


----------



## Fuzzuki (Nov 27, 2012)

It's almost unbelievable. Every time I turn it to full, I am surprised at how bright this little tiny light can be.
It's crazy.
Such a small package that packs such a bright light.
It gets lost in my pocket when I don't clip it in.
I am afraid I may lose it if I don't use the clip.


----------



## loquutis79 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey, is this Fuzzuki guy following me? 

It is a bright little thing. Nice addition to our collection...even if it has that yellow tint.


----------



## juplin (Dec 16, 2012)

My S10 Ti and S20 with glued trit.


----------



## MattSPL (Dec 16, 2012)

Nice 
How does the S20 compare to the S10?


----------



## juplin (Dec 16, 2012)

MattSPL said:


> Nice
> How does the S20 compare to the S10?


High mode of S20 increases to 470 lumens and will step-down to 270 lumens after around 7 minutes.
Double click from off will directly enter high mode, while press and hold from off will directly enter moonlight mode.
In addition to the normal strobe mode of S10, S20 has an additional second strobe mode with alternate frequencis of 2Hz and 10Hz.
The switch of S20 can be locked out by cycling through Hi-Mid-Lo three times. A low voltage indicator also be built within the button of S20.


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 16, 2012)

Juplin; 
i just have to ask you about your opinion about the beam of the S20 and the S10 since you own them both. As you maybe have read in several threads, there has been many complaints about greenish tint on both the S10 and the S20. What is your opinion about the tint on your S10 and S20? Do you consider them very greenish? I am especially interested in the S20 since this is the light is on the top of my incoming lights right now.


----------



## MattSPL (Dec 16, 2012)

juplin said:


> High mode of S20 increases to 470 lumens and will step-down to 270 lumens after around 7 minutes.
> Double click from off will directly enter high mode, while press and hold from off will directly enter moonlight mode.
> In addition to the normal strobe mode of S10, S20 has an additional second strobe mode with alternate frequencis of 2Hz and 10Hz.
> The switch of S20 can be locked out by cycling through Hi-Mid-Lo three times. A low voltage indicator also be built within the button of S20.



Sounds good. I like the double click to high mode, and the switch battery indicator function.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## juplin (Dec 16, 2012)

NorthernStar said:


> Juplin;
> i just have to ask you about your opinion about the beam of the S20 and the S10 since you own them both. As you maybe have read in several threads, there has been many complaints about greenish tint on both the S10 and the S20. What is your opinion about the tint on your S10 and S20? Do you consider them very greenish? I am especially interested in the S20 since this is the light is on the top of my incoming lights right now.


The tint of my S20 is not so greenish as my S10 aluminum. I think the tint of my S20 is batter than S10.
I am taking a comparative beam shot, and will add picture shortly.

S20 in the left and S10 aluminum in the right, both are in high mode.


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 16, 2012)

juplin said:


> The tint of my S20 is not so greenish as my S10 aluminum. I think the tint of my S20 is batter than S10.
> I am taking a comparative beam shot, and will add picture shortly.



Thank´s for the reply! 

I am eager to see a comparative beam shot! I have been searching so much as i possible can on all forums and it looks like the owners are divided. Some have none complaints on their lights, and some has returned them back to the dealers. I don´t know if that´s because of there is differences in batches of the lights that some are greener than other,or if the owners are used to have more white beams and therefore don´t like the tints of the S10 and S20.

EDIT: i just saw your comparative beamshot! In my opinion both beams looks great! I hope that i will receive a S20 that has this color.


----------



## Fate0n3 (Dec 16, 2012)

I recently picked up an S10 baton and like a lot in this thread the light is beyond incredible. I couldn't believe how bright this light is, I have seen a lot of post about a green tint with the XML led can you guys tell me is there anything a person could do to verify they are not going to get one with a green tint. Thanks everyone


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Dec 17, 2012)

Fate0n3 said:


> I recently picked up an S10 baton and like a lot in this thread the light is beyond incredible. I couldn't believe how bright this light is, I have seen a lot of post about a green tint with the XML led can you guys tell me is there anything a person could do to verify they are not going to get one with a green tint. Thanks everyone



Easiest way to tell if you have green tint is to buy a bunch of LED lights without green tint. Once you have a collection, the ones with green tint stand out very easily. If you don't have something to compare it to you might have a hard time telling if your tint is green or not. Keep in mind that even one with "green" tint, is still really just white with some green. Shine it at a white wall and ask yourself if the reflected light looks slightly green.


----------



## RBWNY (Dec 17, 2012)

hivoltage said:


> Hahha...it's a team of maintenance workers...electricians, plumbers...and such. They will get good use from them. This is not the first time they got quality flashlights for presents!! But they just keep getting better, and they ask for new models.



That's great! What would make me ponder that decision though, is to give a CR123 light to a 'non- flashaholic'. I'd worry that they'd either balk at having to buy the cells at Walmart (for instance) and pay too much, balk at having to shop online, (& buy them in bulk) OR invest in the knowledge of learning about RCR123's, chargers, etc...THEN buying cheap products, and potentially blowing themselves up!! 

Am I over thinking this???

Then again............last Christmas I gave my brother a Sunwayman 2x 123 light...in which I entrusted him with the use of primary cells.


----------



## RBWNY (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm enjoying this little light too. After reading everyone's gripe about the green tint, I could see it right away. I have a set of Lee Filters, so I stuck a piece of light lavender over the lense, which mutes the green somewhat. It's now closer to the Sunwayman C15A (tint wise). Actually, at full blast, the S10 appears as bright as the C15A -- with a 14500 in it. The medium modes on both are about equal too. Low is _lower_ on the S10.


----------



## Fate0n3 (Dec 18, 2012)

Fireclaw18 said:


> Easiest way to tell if you have green tint is to buy a bunch of LED lights without green tint. Once you have a collection, the ones with green tint stand out very easily. If you don't have something to compare it to you might have a hard time telling if your tint is green or not. Keep in mind that even one with "green" tint, is still really just white with some green. Shine it at a white wall and ask yourself if the reflected light looks slightly green.




Thank you big time, I actually spent a little time comparing and it does have a slightly green tint. I notice it more on medium, High looks pretty white to me compared to other lights. I had read that a lot of people say it is due to the XML LED and that the light is undervolted (just repeating what I have read on here). Would different batteries help with that? i really have enjoyed the light I use it every chance I get. I never understood the point of moon light till this light. I LOVE moonlight. Biggest thing I like about this light is how it stays in the same mode when turned on and off that was my deciding factor and how you get into Moonlight.


----------



## emmashi (Dec 18, 2012)

The information is very little about Olight S10 in OLight website


----------



## xjasperstudentx (Jan 9, 2013)

I have the Olight S10 and has anyone ever encountered an issue with the spring scratching up the battery so bad that it caused a problem? I noticed this just after opening and closing it to recharge a few times. Thanks.


----------



## topnode (Jan 19, 2013)

Ordered my S10 a couple of days ago. can't wait to try it out with rcr123a batteries.


----------



## MattSPL (Jan 19, 2013)

xjasperstudentx said:


> I have the Olight S10 and has anyone ever encountered an issue with the spring scratching up the battery so bad that it caused a problem? I noticed this just after opening and closing it to recharge a few times. Thanks.



I've only noticed slight scratching. You could bend the tip of the spring slightly if its causing a problem.


----------



## MattSPL (Jan 19, 2013)

topnode said:


> Ordered my S10 a couple of days ago. can't wait to try it out with rcr123a batteries.



Let us know what you think when it arrives


----------



## sharkeeper (Jan 21, 2013)

I have the polished titanium version and like the compact-ness and overall build quality. I was kind of surprised at the very yellow nearly incandescent looking tint. It's my brightest tiny light. The Jetbeam RRT-01 on max still blows it away but is a bit larger. I'll probably limit my use as it is a limited run light and I don't want it to get scratched up with EDC duties...


----------



## j.c.whitney (Jan 30, 2013)

After a few hours of owning the Olight S10 Baton, very impressive little light. Quality machining, beefy o-ring on tailcap, strong magnet, intuitive interface on side switch, glow in the dark side switch, the only downer is the S10 Baton is probably a pocket shredder. The person who dreamed this up should get an award for creative thinking and execution as this light puts several nice features in a small package with impressive output. Using the AW ICR123 3.7v 750 mah battery and a Nano charger, I can confirm this pooch is bright. I've not had a ton of experience with "expensive" flashlights but for $45 delivered, this rocks. I wouldn't know what a green tint is, still trying to figure that out.


----------



## Bauer (May 10, 2013)

gunga said:


> Just a quick note. I redid my nichia 219 mod. It went well. The beam is more throwy now but the tint is far superior to any XML.



I just finished doing a 219 swap and encountered a few problems. The 10mm star that mine was mounted on was about 3x as thick as the stock xml. After filing it down and re checking a couple times I am still about 1mm too thick. With the extra thickness, if you tighten down the bezel all the way the positive post on the battery puts too much pressure on the + contact on the driver causing the light to turn off. With the magnet removed from the tail cap (giving the spring more room to recess) i gain about 1/4 turn of the bezel but it is still sticking out too far. 

What 219 did you use in yours? 

I wonder if a triple 219 would fit? The triple optics seem to fit in there just fine, but replacing the driver could be a pain.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (May 10, 2013)

Bauer said:


> I just finished doing a 219 swap and encountered a few problems. The 10mm star that mine was mounted on was about 3x as thick as the stock xml. After filing it down and re checking a couple times I am still about 1mm too thick. With the extra thickness, if you tighten down the bezel all the way the positive post on the battery puts too much pressure on the + contact on the driver causing the light to turn off. With the magnet removed from the tail cap (giving the spring more room to recess) i gain about 1/4 turn of the bezel but it is still sticking out too far.



This doesn't seem right. My recollection is that changing the star out for a thicker star doesn't affect the size of the battery compartment in any way. When the pill is inserted it goes into it's slot and stops at exactly the right depth. If using a thicker star shrunk the battery compartment that would mean that the entire pill was moving further back into the light.... but if that was the case then the button would no longer line up with the switch boot and the light wouldn't work at all. 

My guess is what is happening to you is that due to your 10mm star, the leadwires are shorting on the aluminum reflector. This is pretty simple to fix. Get a small piece of thin plastic. Any plastic will do... a piece cut from the packaging from a pen or pencil works. Cut it into a thin disk with a hole in the center for the led. After you insert the star, place this disk on top of the star before you screw down the reflector. This disk will isolate leadwires and prevent shorting so that the light will work flawlessly. I know this because I too used a Nichia 219 with 10mm star and also had the light malfunction. The above solution fixed it.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (May 10, 2013)

Bauer said:


> ...
> 
> I wonder if a triple 219 would fit? The triple optics seem to fit in there just fine, but replacing the driver could be a pain.



Interesting. I haven't tried that.

The emitter compartment of the pill is maybe 15mm across. a 14mm star fits fine. A 16mm star is a tight fit. Typically available triple star and triple optics are 20mm.

Assuming the interior of the body is at least 20mm wide, this could work. You'd have to completely remove the reflector and possibly the top of the pill with the reflector screw threads. Then make a platform out of cut pieces of aluminum or copper for a 20mm star to sit on. Adjust the height of this platform so the led, star, optic and lens are at the right height when the bezel is screwed down.

The driver would be tricky. The S10 uses a custom electronic switch driver that outputs pretty low current to the LED. To make running triple emitter worthwhile you'd probably want a 3 amp driver powering three emitters in parallel (so 1 amp per emitter). You'd probably have to completely ditch the S10's driver and make or buy a custom-programmed one. I know of one guy who custom programs 17mm Nangj 105c drivers (which can easily be shaved to 15mm), but I'm not sure that driver would fit into the light.

If the interior body of the head is narrower than 20mm then forget making a triple emitter mod. It won't work.

____

*After glancing at my S10 I think it might work. * Might have to plan this out as a mod to try. Perhaps something along the lines of the following:
1. Olight S10 - chop down top of pill and build heatsink out of copper disks. Replace emitter with 20mm triple star with triple Nichia 219.
2. Replace driver with custom programmed Nangj 105c 2.8 amp driver with shortcuts to min, max, 10% and 2-way ramping.
3. Rebuild inside of pill including switch mount. Possibly replace switch with Radio Shack momentary.
4. Run on IMR 16340.

*Or for something more ambitious...*
1. Olight S20 - same as above for S10, but also chop body tube in half and remove center section. Glue smaller tube back together.
2. Replace emitter with triple XP-G2. two neutral tint and one cool white tint.
3. Replace driver with custom programmed Nangj 105c with extra 7135 chips attached for 5-6 amps.
4. Switch same as above for S10.
5. Run on IMR 18350.


----------



## moshow9 (May 10, 2013)

A triple is possible in the S10, ZanZan modded his:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?351232-WTS-Triple-Nichia-219-XP-G2-dropins-for-Lummi-Raw&p=4121896&viewfull=1#post4121896

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...or-Lummi-Raw&p=4122388&viewfull=1#post4122388


----------



## Bauer (May 10, 2013)

Fireclaw18 said:


> This doesn't seem right. My recollection is that changing the star out for a thicker star doesn't affect the size of the battery compartment in any way. When the pill is inserted it goes into it's slot and stops at exactly the right depth. If using a thicker star shrunk the battery compartment that would mean that the entire pill was moving further back into the light.... but if that was the case then the button would no longer line up with the switch boot and the light wouldn't work at all.
> 
> My guess is what is happening to you is that due to your 10mm star, the leadwires are shorting on the aluminum reflector. This is pretty simple to fix. Get a small piece of thin plastic. Any plastic will do... a piece cut from the packaging from a pen or pencil works. Cut it into a thin disk with a hole in the center for the led. After you insert the star, place this disk on top of the star before you screw down the reflector. This disk will isolate leadwires and prevent shorting so that the light will work flawlessly. I know this because I too used a Nichia 219 with 10mm star and also had the light malfunction. The above solution fixed it.



I have the connections isolated from shorting on the reflector. Its seems to be the thickness of the star that is keeping the reflector from tightening all the way down. this makes the reflector/pill a tad longer and tightening the bezel all the way down causes the malfunction. The switch will line up + or - 1mm or so from centered. 

On another note, the little tab that goes into the cut out slot for alignment seems to do nothing. It does not catch on the "v" shaped cutout when removing the pill. The pill just popped right out when i gave it a little push with the battery.

Does anyone have pictures of theirs that I could compare to mine?


----------



## Fireclaw18 (May 11, 2013)

Bauer said:


> I have the connections isolated from shorting on the reflector. Its seems to be the thickness of the star that is keeping the reflector from tightening all the way down. this makes the reflector/pill a tad longer and tightening the bezel all the way down causes the malfunction. The switch will line up + or - 1mm or so from centered.
> 
> On another note, the little tab that goes into the cut out slot for alignment seems to do nothing. It does not catch on the "v" shaped cutout when removing the pill. The pill just popped right out when i gave it a little push with the battery.
> 
> Does anyone have pictures of theirs that I could compare to mine?



Why not just reflow a 219 onto a thinner star? Reflowing is easy. All you need is a vise, a wooden paperclip to hold the star, a soldering iron, and some low temp solder paste.


----------

